# Clearing Goods at Customs



## RobMc (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi All,
I am shipping some personal effects to Toronto in the coming weeks. I will need to clear it through customs myself. I did a quick search of the forum but did not see any items highlighting the steps needed. Can anyone summarise them for me or post me to the correct Govt site - the ones I have found tend to be more concerned with people ordering goods online and the potential charges associated.
Thanks,
Rob


----------

